# Becoming a Fisher,Western,Snowdogg Dealer



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Were looking at becoming a Fisher,Western,Snowdogg Dealer for our area as there are currently none to help keep everyone busy when its not snowing in the late fall till spring. We're already hooked up with the distributor for selling and are finishing up that end. Were also moving to a new shop at the end of the month that has great road frontage on a well traveled rd so that will be nice for selling and yes we looked into Boss, the guy down the street already took that market. So the question is has anyone done this to supplement work to keep busy during winter? Any pros and cons would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yeah we might be changing over to fisher plows in the future?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Come on somebody has to have something to say about this?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;782440 said:


> Were looking at becoming a Fisher,Western,Snowdogg Dealer for our area as there are currently none to help keep everyone busy when its not snowing in the late fall till spring. We're already hooked up with the distributor for selling and are finishing up that end. Were also moving to a new shop at the end of the month that has great road frontage on a well traveled rd so that will be nice for selling and yes we looked into Boss, the guy down the street already took that market. So the question is has anyone done this to supplement work to keep busy during winter? Any pros and cons would be appreciated. Thanks


We have no experience in this. I would suggest that you offer 24hr repair/parts and service at you shop when it is snowing. Also consider a mobile mechanic to do on site/road side repairing also........I feel there is a need for this. Shouldn't be too difficult to advertise amongst the local contractors to get the good word out.

We are pretty self sufficient........but we do pay through the nose for a mobile guy to make a hydraulic hose on site at 2:30am when a loader goes down, if we are unable to do it ourselves. Most "on site" repairs should be basic for a well experienced and stocked mechanic, as many people are not prepared to do it this. And you would be able to charge a premium for this type of service.

Good luck in your new venture.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

how did you guys make out with this? i am interested to see how hard it is to become a dealer


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Still working on it, we already can sell, Its just become a situation fighting the town were trying to move into where the new shop is. This town which has tons of commercial development has NO zoning so every time anything wants to move in they have to re invent the wheel. Were hoping to have it cleared up by later this week. wish me luck.......
 TOWN PLANNING BOARD


----------



## billcolandscape (Jan 27, 2010)

What exactly is the process in becomming an authorized dealer?


----------

